# Problem to redirect udp packet with ipfw fwd



## sebtest007 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello, 
I would like implement an `ipfw fwd udp` packet in my firewall. To fwd forward all DNS requests to my internal DNS server*.*

I try that with this line configuration:

```
### Forwarding dns connection from unauth client  
ipfw add 60001 fwd 127.0.0.1,53 udp from 10.101.0.0/20 to any 53
```
But It doesn't work. When I try to resolve `nslookup [url=http://www.google.com]http://www.google.com[/url]` on my client , I receive this message on my server:

```
Nov 25 12:40:20 GW-HOTEL1 named[1363]: client 10.101.0.100#61313 (http://www.google.com): error sending response: address not available
Nov 25 12:40:22 GW-HOTEL1 named[1363]: client 10.101.0.100#61314 (http://www.google.com): error sending response: address not available
Nov 25 12:40:25 GW-HOTEL1 named[1363]: client 10.101.0.100#61315 (http://www.google.com): error sending response: address not available
Nov 25 12:40:27 GW-HOTEL1 named[1363]: client 10.101.0.100#61316 (http://www.google.com): error sending response: address not available
```
However when I use `ipfw fwd with tcp` it works fine*.*

```
### Forwarding http connection from unauth client  
ipfw add 60002 fwd 127.0.0.1,80 tcp from 10.101.0.0/20 to any 80
```
Any ideas?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards 
Sebastien


----------

